# What oil have you guys been using?



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just want to see what everyone's running and where you getting it at. No one around me and any Dexos 2 oil in stock, Wal-Mart was carrying Penzoil Euro L, but they haven't stocked any for the last 2 months.

I'd like to know:
Oil brand/viscosity
Where your purchasing it/price
Current miles 
Change Interval 
Filter brand (no one seems to be making one yet) 

I'm really looking at going Amsoil, I can get a case (12 qts) for around $109 of 5W-30 Euro formula.


----------



## jeffreyc (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a 2014 td. I use Mobil one (DEXII) 5-20 weight. I have a tire service center do the oil changes and tire rotations for $60. I have 186,xxx on the clock. Been averaging 39.9 mpg the entire life. Best mileage I ever got was on I-80 heading east out of Wyoming. 87mpg for 25 miles.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was shopping walmart.com recently and I thought I seen the Euro L 5-30 for the diesels around $25 a jug. Ship to store is free typically.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Up to this point, AC Delco Dexos 2 from the dealer, in our 2014 CTD. 

I have a jug of Pennzoil Euro L sitting in the basement, ready to go in, provided I can actually remove the drain plug, which as of the past two changes, has not been possible, even with a 1/2" drive breaker bar. Once I switch to that (it's making more sense, as the cost of the CTD oil change at the dealer is now up to $60 (was $40 when our free maintenance ran out, then went up to $50), so I can do it for much cheaper now), I will likely keep running that, and probably for longer-than-stock intervals.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Last oil change was done by Chevrolet, so I would guess AC Delco Synthetic (or Blend).


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Just want to see what everyone's running and where you getting it at. No one around me and any Dexos 2 oil in stock, Wal-Mart was carrying Penzoil Euro L, but they haven't stocked any for the last 2 months.
> 
> I'd like to know:
> Oil brand/viscosity
> ...


The local Walmart still has the Penzoil Euro L. Maybe they just moved it around on the shelves which they do from time to time.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Not to hijack but has anyone skipped on their two free oil changes included in the warranty? 

Much rather change it out myself. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigiron2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Valveoline Synpower 5-20
2011 with 80,000 on the car now
can usually find it at Walmart or Target for $21 ( 5Qt jug )
change interval at around 5000 miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’ve been using Total INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2 registered since factory fill. Did not use any of the free oil changes that came with the car.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> Not to hijack bit has anyone skipped on their two free oil changes included in the warranty?
> 
> Much rather change it out myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I did.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Oil brand/viscosity Pennzoil Euro L / 5W-30
Where your purchasing it/price Walmart $24
Current miles 6800
Change Interval DIC 30%
Filter brand AC Delco


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't recommend this mobil one enough,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J00X3NW/

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4E91GI/

The price goes up for these jars. They used to be just $25 a can. I bet other people are starting to use them as well!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Tomko said:


> I’ve been using Total INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2 registered since factory fill. Did not use any of the free oil changes that came with the car.





Jacque8080 said:


> I did.


Good feedback. Second question - on the Gen 2 oil life monitor does it count the miles driven or engine life hours? I've always gone 10K between oil changes on the VWs and curious if the 1.6l Echotec can do the same?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

quailallstar said:


> Good feedback. Second question - on the Gen 2 oil life monitor does it count the miles driven or engine life hours? I've always gone 10K between oil changes on the VWs and curious if the 1.6l Echotec can do the same?


“
_Condition/Concern_

_Since 2010 all GM vehicles have been equipped with the oil life monitor (OLM) system_
_The monitor calculates the percent of oil life remaining, based on 3 pathways_

_The OLM starts its calculation for all pathways after the first 50 miles to account for marshalling and time before sale. Subsequently, calculations begin immediately after each reset._

_Recommendation/Instructions_
_Oil Life Monitor Calculation Pathways:_
_1. Engine revolutions- Oil life starts with a fixed number of revolutions and will decrease with each revolution. Cold / hot coolant temp readings have multipliers that reduce engine revolutions pathway quicker depending on how far from the normal oil temperature the vehicle is operating._
_Note: If engine coolant temp gets above 260F, engine overheat condition, the oil life will go to 0%._

_2. Mileage from last reset – Starting with MY 2013, the OLM is capped at 7500 miles for all GM powertrains except the Volt. In perfect conditions a vehicle would reach 7500 miles from the last reset and the oil life left would be 0%._

_3. Time- This pathway is a liner function, a fixed decrease in oil life for a given time after the oil life is reset. The oil life will drop to 0% after 1 year regardless of the amount of engine revolutions or how many miles since the reset._

_Note: The Volt uses a 2 year timer instead of 1 year. It also uses the engine revolution counter. It does not use the mileage pathway to count down. _
”


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

HondaTech2016 said:


> Just want to see what everyone's running and where you getting it at. No one around me and any Dexos 2 oil in stock, Wal-Mart was carrying Penzoil Euro L, but they haven't stocked any for the last 2 months.
> 
> I'd like to know:
> Oil brand/viscosity
> ...


Mobile ESP 5W30. Last purchased from Amazon for $110 for 12 liters. (I'm thinking of going to the Pennzoil Euro from Walmart because of the price difference.
Currently at 68,000 miles
Changed when Oil life monitor is around 5-10% (7500 miles)
AC Oil filter.

If you have a diesel, make sure it's Dexos 2 certified or at least the Equivlant. There are some remcomendations up above that are not. 

I've used this since my 4 free oil changes. Just a note, when I went to change the oil the first time, I found the plug rounded off and the sealing washer missing. I had to hammer on a 6 point 1/2" socket (slightly small than the 13 mm) and use a long 1/2" breaker bar to remove the plug. Needless to say, I wasn't happy. I totally understand why some of the members never did the free oil changes.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Cruzator said:


> HondaTech2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to see what everyone's running and where you getting it at. No one around me and any Dexos 2 oil in stock, Wal-Mart was carrying Penzoil Euro L, but they haven't stocked any for the last 2 months.
> ...


My Wal-Mart stopped carrying the Euro L and hasn't ever stocked the ESP. No one near me has any dexos 2 rated oil period, they can't even find an oil filter yet!


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I buy them from Amazon.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*Might use this for my first oil change. In the past, I've used nothing but Liqui's products and been very impressed. Not taking it to the dealer for the free oil changes. 
*
*Liqui Moly TOP TEC** 4605 5W-30 - *GM dexos2 recommended (no approved)

Fully synthetic all-season motor oil for gasoline and diesel-powered passenger cars. Particularly suited for vehicles with diesel particulate filter (DPF) - also for retrofits. Tested for use with catalytic converters and turbochargers. 











*I also get stuff from IDParts.com sometimes. They have specific oils for our vehicles here. *


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> My Wal-Mart stopped carrying the Euro L and hasn't ever stocked the ESP. No one near me has any dexos 2 rated oil period, they can't even find an oil filter yet!


I bought Pennzoil Euro L at Walmart today.


----------



## Bigiron2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Mobil is finally making an extended performance synthetic oil filter for the 1.4L P/N M1C-257A $16.48 at walmart.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> My Wal-Mart stopped carrying the Euro L and hasn't ever stocked the ESP. No one near me has any dexos 2 rated oil period, they can't even find an oil filter yet!


Found out my Walmart stopped carrying the Pennzoil Platinum Euro L Full Synthetic Dexos 2 today. Checked FOUR other auto parts stores in town, no bueno. 

So...I ordered a couple of jugs from Walmart Online, free 2-day delivery to store. Not sure why they stopped carrying it all of a sudden, I’ve been buying it there for a year now no problem.

Oh yeah, every 5,000 miles (filter AND oil). Running WIX WL10021 oil filters, roughly $10 shipped to door from Rock Auto (when bought in quantities of 5 or so).


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I used the factory fill ACDelco synthetic blend for the first 7.5k miles and after that used Total INEO MC3 5W30 dexos2. At the 45k service I switched to the ACDelco Dexos2 because it had changed from a synthetic blend to a full synthetic oil and that is what I'll be using going forward.


----------



## robhudd (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a 2012 1.4 Chevy Cruze LT with 113,000+ miles & it runs like new. I use Amsoil Signature Series 5w-30. Love the stuff! 

I've been using Amsoil since the early 90's. All my car & truck engines over the years ran as smooth as silk, and never used a drop of oil with 2 - 300,000 miles on them all. Amsoil is awesome!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4burning (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone using Rotella/Delo synthetic 5w30 even though it may not be dexos2?

I wish there was a real American diesel oil that had dexos2. FCA had us putting european diesel oil like Penzoil Platinum (Ultra) Euro L 5w30 in ecodiesels until enough engines blew up they told use to use Rotella/Delo 5w40.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

4burning said:


> Anyone using Rotella/Delo synthetic 5w30 even though it may not be dexos2?
> 
> I wish there was a real American diesel oil that had dexos2. FCA had us putting european diesel oil like Penzoil Platinum (Ultra) Euro L 5w30 in ecodiesels until enough engines blew up they told use to use Rotella/Delo 5w40.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I use Amsoil.

Do not forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## khancock70 (Jun 4, 2018)

I use Castrol, as the last time I used Mobil 1 in a vehicle, would put in 5 quarts, and get back 3.5. No leaks, but was informed on "Bob is the Oil Guy" about the parrafin content. It must have been boiling off, or something.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

4burning said:


> Anyone using Rotella/Delo synthetic 5w30 even though it may not be dexos2?
> 
> I wish there was a real American diesel oil that had dexos2. FCA had us putting european diesel oil like Penzoil Platinum (Ultra) Euro L 5w30 in ecodiesels until enough engines blew up they told use to use Rotella/Delo 5w40.


This is a controversial topic. My opinion on the matter is:

Dexos 2 isn't designed as a diesel only oil, so it isn't the best choice. The FCA Ecodiesel fiasco is another reason to try something else.

To pass Dexos 2, an oil must also qualify as passing Dexos 1 qualifications, specifically LSPI prevention. This, and the C3 limits on Sulphated Ash places limitations of certain additives which are beneficial for diesel vehicles.

I use Delvac ESP 5w40 Diesel Oil instead of Dexos 2 in my 2.8 Duramax, followed with used oil sampling. Metal wear numbers are very low, better than anything I've seen with Dexos 2 oils.

I will also use Delvac ESP or another diesel engine oil when I take delivery of my diesel Cruze.

Here is my last analysis.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 2.0L EcoDiesels blow up because the timing gear, which is pressed on and _not_ bolted, has a bad habit of coming loose from the cam. 

Unless this is a different issue...


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

MP81 said:


> The 2.0L EcoDiesels blow up because the timing gear, which is pressed on and _not_ bolted, has a bad habit of coming loose from the cam.
> 
> Unless this is a different issue...


The timing gear failures are very rare. It's not as common as the guy on You tube says they are.

The majority of failures have been oil related, spun bottom end crank and rod bearings. Sometimes from coolant contamination, the EGR or Oil coolers are known to fail and leak into the oil.

That is why FCA changed the Ecodiesel oil spec in 2016 from a mid-SAPS 5w30 c3 oil to CJ-4 5w40 HDEO.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Whatever the dealer puts in -- presumably Dexos2.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been using AMSOIL DHD 5w-30 and running an AC Delco filter.


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

Thought I'd share this.

Absolute best is LIQUI MOLY Special Tec DX1G
Designed specifically for current gas GM & Opel motor (ie ours)
https://products.liqui-moly.com/special-tec-dx1g-5w-30-7.html

I intend to keep this car a long time and will use the best.

Not available ins the US just yet, I was emailed the below.
Until it's available here I'll use Valveoline Synpower 5-30 which is dexos1 gen 2.
I'll keep to a shorter oil change (<5k) until I can get the good stuff.

I've used Lubri Moly in to 300k-400k miles on my VW Diesels. Defiantly the best. 

Hello Doug, 

Thanks for your interest in our products. The specific product you are seeking, Special Tec DX1G, has not made it to the US just yet, but will! We expect the labeling to be done and production to start later this year. Likely late November. We are all looking forward to this product getting here ASAP as like you, others are looking for it. One suggestion is to keep an eye on our website www.liqui-moly.us. Newly released products are found there as well as a wealth of information and a catalog app guide. Again, thanks for your interest and have a great summer! 

Best Regards,
Dave Bibb


----------



## 4burning (Jun 3, 2018)

Diesel4Ever said:


> ...
> I will also use Delvac ESP or another diesel engine oil when I take delivery of my diesel Cruze.
> ...


Are you thinking 5W30, or 5W40 Delvac 1 ESP? I am thinking Delo 400 (was LE now XSP?) 5W30 for me... I am thinking at least stay with the recommended 5W-30 weight.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

4burning said:


> Diesel4Ever said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


It’s the 5w40 Delvac 1 ESP and the old CJ-4 formula. I have a bunch of this oil I got cheap in 2015 with MIB. 

Some of the newer 5w30 diesel oils are dual SN rated, which means they’ve cut the additive levels down. I wouldn’t use any of these either.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

dougunder said:


> Thought I'd share this.
> 
> Absolute best is LIQUI MOLY Special Tec DX1G
> Designed specifically for current gas GM & Opel motor (ie ours)
> ...


This is the Diesel sub-forum, not gas.

The only thing special about Liqui-moly is their marketing dept and astroturfing.

LM makes some good additives, but their fully formulated oils are average at best. And wayyy overpriced for quality of base oil and other ingredients. Definitely not “the best”.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Update. Received my $12.00 rebate from the oil yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

dougunder said:


> Thought I'd share this.
> 
> Absolute best is LIQUI MOLY Special Tec DX1G
> Designed specifically for current gas GM & Opel motor (ie ours)
> ...


I agree! This is the only thing I run on all my VWs. Looking forward to this becoming available.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

